# Baby Ugg Booties



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, too cute.


----------



## nancy863 (Aug 2, 2011)

here is my take on baby uggs.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

thankyou for the link these wee uggies are gorgeous


----------



## papernclay (Jul 23, 2011)

i have my first grandson gue in nvember-He may need a pair of these ;-)


----------



## sansoner (Feb 15, 2011)

I recently made a pair they are adorable. Still need to add the white to the second bootie.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I actually bought my grandson some uggs at an outlet store, when he was an infant. My son-in-law wouldn't let him wear them. They weren't "cool" enouogh!


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

LOVE the Uggs! 

:lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a great pattern. I made some for my great granddaughter and they were a big hit.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fabulous... My grandchildren are crazy about Uggs...


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

These are adorable!! Can't wait to make a pair for a friend who just had a baby boy!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What yarn did you use for the fluffy look?


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

Debolina I love your creations and finds . I wanted to knit the Ugg boots as soon as you posted the pattern.I found that on the sole I end up with 4 extra stitches ending row 5. Have you used this pattern before...what am I missing? Help!!!


----------



## squirreltail (Aug 3, 2011)

wow, I love those!


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babybootiesugg.htm


I've made several of these with Bernat alpaca and they are great. They look so much like the real Uggs! Every time I turn around my daughter requests another pair for a friend having a baby!


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's a pic of the "Uggs".


----------



## debsel (Jun 12, 2011)

Counted wrong so many times I was sure I was right  Got it know. Also found a DIY video on the baby Uggs. Thanks


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Deb: you are amazing! You come up with the neatest things. Once again, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

These are so cute!
Must try.

Elle


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for the site ,these are too cute :lol: Wish they had them a little bigger!! You allways post such cute baby patterns Thangs again!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just too cute, thanks for the link :thumbup:


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

As my cousin says "these are soooo stinking cute!"


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

The link for this pattern is no longer available, does anyone have a copy they can post or email?

Thanks,
Marie


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

KNITNOTNAG said:


> The link for this pattern is no longer available, does anyone have a copy they can post or email?
> 
> Thanks,
> Marie


Marie - Here is the pattern that was previously posted on KP. Hope yours turn out well. They are very easy and very adaptable. Good luck and be sure to post a pic of your "Uggs"  

Designed by Jennifer Gontier

Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern

These baby booties are adorable and so easy to knit. Every baby needs a pair of Ugg Boots!

Size:
0-6 months

Materials:
Light worsted weight yarn in main color and contrasting color
Size 8 US (5 mm) needles or size needed to obtain gauge

Gauge:
21 sts and 28 rows = 4" (10 cm)

Baby Booties - Ugg Boots Knitting Pattern

Instructions
Bootie is knit all in one piece with a seam along the back of the leg and down the middle of the sole of the foot. The sole is knit in garter stitch (knit every row); the rest of the bootie is knit in Stockinette stitch (knit RS, purl WS).

Sole
With main color, CO 22 sts. Knit one row.
Row 1 (RS): k1, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k1
Row 2 and all subsequent WS Rows: knit all stitches, but knit the yarn over twisted, i.e. into the back loop of the yarn over
Row 3: k2, yo, k9, yo, k2, yo, k2, yo, k9, yo, k2
Row 5: k3, yo, k9, yo, k7, yo, k9, yo, k3
Row 7: k4, yo, k9, yo, k5, yo, k4, yo, k9, yo, k4
Row 9: k5, yo, k9, yo, k6, yo, k6, yo, k9, yo, k5
After Row 10, continue in St st for 8 more rows.

Instep
Row 1: k26, ssk, turn work (ignore the remaining stitches on the needle for now)
Row 2: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn work (again ignore any remaining stitches)
Row 3: sl1, k7, ssk, turn
Row 4: sl1, p7, p2tog, turn
Rows 5-12: Rep Rows 3 and 4 four more times.
Row 13: sl1, k7, ssk, knit to end of row, turn
Row 14: p19, p2tog, p to end of row
Work 2 " (5 cm) of stockinette across all sts.
Change to contrasting color and knit 2 rows (garter stitch).
BO knit wise.

Finishing
Sew back seam using mattress stitch.
With contrasting color, make a fake stitch line down the "side seams" and across the instep to imitate Ugg Boots.

©Jennifer Gontier. Visit her blog HipKnitIzed: Knitting On The Edge


----------



## KNITNOTNAG (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh thank you soooo much laminitagirl!!!! I will post pics!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

pattern is no longer available


----------

